# ZADAR, Croatia - The pearl of Dalmatia



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful town!


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wonderful !!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Funtastic! really enjoy looking at those old buildings.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Great photography! Looks like a nice city.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the marvelous photos...:cheers2:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you all!

Here's one artistic from Zadar waterfront


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Simply stunning! Perhaps it can be nominated to become a banner of the day for SSC because it is a very pretty city. Love it loads! kay:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots of an interesting city.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

You have truly impressed me with your superb photography! Zadar, for me, is a wonderful coastal community that has preserved a lot of its older structures and seems to have a tranquil charm that, I say, holds unique in many ways. While there may be a few modern apartments on the waterfront, the number of older, more traditional structures seems to be plentiful that I believe that there is the "time stands still" moment in myself when I walk through your gorgeous images, and I can feel the vibrant spirit of the community found in the people enjoying the sunset on your latest collection. Zadar, for me, is one community that really is a hidden gem in Croatia, and it is a town I'd love to visit when the time is right.

Lovely shots, my friend! :hug;


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

fieldsofdreams said:


> You have truly impressed me with your superb photography! Zadar, for me, is a wonderful coastal community that has preserved a lot of its older structures and seems to have a tranquil charm that, I say, holds unique in many ways. While there may be a few modern apartments on the waterfront, the number of older, more traditional structures seems to be plentiful that I believe that there is the "time stands still" moment in myself when I walk through your gorgeous images, and I can feel the vibrant spirit of the community found in the people enjoying the sunset on your latest collection. Zadar, for me, is one community that really is a hidden gem in Croatia, and it is a town I'd love to visit when the time is right.
> 
> Lovely shots, my friend! :hug;


Thanks for friendly comments. Zadar is truly historic city, populated since prehistoric times, ans urbanised since early Roman times. 
I recommend this historic photo thread about Zadar during history: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373081
Check the WWII photos of Zadar being bombed and destroyed, which changed the look of the city. 

Greetings from Croatia!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*one extreme panorama*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Now *that* is truly stunning and spectacular panorama indeed! Well done! :applause:

And by the way, I want to ask: how many churches are there in Zadar? I saw this church:



brch said:


>


...and that looks truly beautiful. Is that the main church of your city? It may look not as grand as the other churches I've seen thus far in other collections, but the exterior in itself makes me want to look at its interior.

Excellent images again, my friend. Hands down. :hug:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Now *that* is truly stunning and spectacular panorama indeed! Well done! :applause:
> 
> And by the way, I want to ask: how many churches are there in Zadar? I saw this church:
> 
> ...


Many churches are in Zadar, I guess every city quarter have one or more. Catholic religion is dominant here, and most of the people are very religious.

One more nightscape:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Croatia :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you Christos!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sun almost gone*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*megapanoramic*

scrollll>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice shots. I'll be in Zadar in about a week or 2. Looking for some cool viewpoints over the city to take some blue hour / night panoramas. Any tips or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The above pano is just great


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> Nice shots. I'll be in Zadar in about a week or 2. Looking for some cool viewpoints over the city to take some blue hour / night panoramas. Any tips or suggestions? Thanks!


Some fine viewpoints are here:
The best city view from here:
https://www.google.com/maps?ll=44.1...XodQ&cbll=44.133506,15.248436&dg=opt&t=m&z=12









View from cathedral tower:
https://www.google.com/maps?ll=44.116159,15.224733&spn=0.00167,0.003484&dg=opt&t=h&z=19









View from Puntamika peninsula, my beach ;-)
https://www.google.com/maps?ll=44.1...-iVQ&cbll=44.129803,15.205986&dg=opt&t=h&z=19










View from Kolovare, best city beach:
https://www.google.com/maps?ll=44.104771,15.23429&spn=0.00167,0.003484&dg=opt&t=h&z=19









And of course, old city core of Zadar peninsula is amazing on the whole.
Nearby islands are must see (Ugljan, Iz, Dugi, Koranti....)

You can find all my Zadar photos geotagged here: http://www.panoramio.com/user/217038/tags/Zadar


Sorry for slow response, and I wish you good vacations in Zadar!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Firefighting in Zadar*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

around 1900 and 2013


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

War remains of 90's


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Zadar


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Zadar


Thanks Christos!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

amazing photos of quite a beautiful place.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

charming, this city is my idea of spending a long vacation.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

quite a charming city and in great location too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice new photos from Zadar


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Carmina Burana on the open, taken yesterday on five wells square*










by me


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos by night


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Zadar really is a pearl! kay: I think we should stop there on a future trip from Zagreb to Dubrovnic. Great pictures my friend!


----------



## aitante68 (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a pity that americans destroyed 60% and more of the old centre during II world war bombing and most of his venetian architecture has been lost


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

I find this city quite interesting...it has a beautiful location being a coastal city.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

danmartin1985 said:


> I find this city quite interesting...it has a beautiful location being a coastal city.


It sure has amazing location, in 50 km circle there are 3 national parks, few nature parks, big mountain, few amazing river canyons, largest croatian lake, dozens of amazing islands and much more. You can't be bored here ever.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Some updates after long time.......*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*...and some more...*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Zadar Kalelarga by brch1, on Flickr

Fishermen boat by the sea evening view by brch1, on Flickr

Church and stone square in Zadar by brch1, on Flickr

Zadar historic church and roman artifacts by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow... the black&white pic knocks me off of my feet! :applause:


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Zadar rooftops by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Zadar! :cheers:


----------

